# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Χειροκινητος διακοπτης αστεροτριγωνο

## JOUN

Καλησπερα.
Ψαχνω τον διακοπτη στην φωτο.Ειναι χειροκινητος αστεροτριγωνο απο κορδελα ξυλουργειου.
Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να το παραγγειλω online;

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## johnnyb

http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomic...6a-1586_45330/

----------


## FILMAN

Τσάμπα πράμα!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν θες καποιον φτηνοτερο να προσαρμοσεις http://www.technomat-shop.com/index....#axzz3u1kfrwS8

Με ενα κουτακι.

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## JOUN

Ευχαριστω πολυ Βασιλη.. αλλα ενα σοκ το πηρα..πραγματικα τζαμπα πραγμα.Ασε που ειναι και ισα ισα απο ισχυ,γιατι εχω κινητηρα 5PS..
Τον φθηνοτερο που λες τον εχω βρει και στην περιοχη μου αλλα ηταν πολυ μακρυς και δεν μπορουσα να τον βολεψω πουθενα..
Μηπως ξερεις κατα λαθος τι βαθος εχουν περιπου;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν θες να κοιταξω αυριο ενα καταλογο που εχω αν τους αναφερει.γιατι δεν αλλαζεις και το κουτακι;ενα πλαστικο πιστευω πολυ λιγότερα θα βγει.


Να μην σου πω οτι και αυτο που εχεις φτανει .με μια 12ρα τρύπα στο κεντρο και δυο πενταρες διαγωνια.
Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει τελικα δεν φανηκαν πολλα στον πελατη οποτε το παρηγγειλα..
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Με αυτά τα λεφτά (σχεδόν...) του έφτιαχνες αυτοματισμό με μπουτόν start / stop και αυτόματη μεταγωγή Υ/Δ!

----------

Vulcan (15-12-15)

----------


## JOUN

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου περασε απο το μυαλο αλλα να βγαλω τον διακοπτη και να βαλω στην θεση του ολοκληρη κατασκευη με τρια ρελε,μπουτον,χρονικο κλπ μου φανηκε καπως ακομψο(και πολυ χρονοβορο απο την μερια μου)..

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τρια ρελε θερμικο δυο μπουτον και κουτι;

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## JOUN

E ναι μιλουσα για την λυση του αυτοματου Υ/Δ που προτεινε ο Φιλιππος παραπανω..
Τελικα πηρα αυτο απο τον Καυκα που ηταν ακριβως ιδιο με αυτο που υπηρχε(μεχρι και η μαρκα! ) και ολα καλα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ναι καταλαβα.το αναφερα επειδη αναφερθηκε οτι θα κανουν ιδια τιμη περιπου με το να το φτιάξεις αυτοματο.πιστευω θα ξεπερναγε τα 150

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## JOUN

Nαι σωστα..

----------

